# 2000mg penicilin a day and breastfeeding



## Bellybean (Dec 11, 2008)

As the title suggests....I'm on 2000mg penicilin a day....have been taking them for 4 days now and have another 4 to go. I am breastfeeding my 1 yr old once a day....is this ok.....I am worried about him getting oral thrush......as after the birth I was on antibiotics and he got it


Is it safe to continue BFing while taking them?


Many thanks
Ash


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

According to the BNF (I assume it is phenoxymethylpenicillin or penicillin v you are taking) there are only trace amounts in milk and penicillin is given to babies for infections when indicated, so no worries there.

As for thrush in the baby, it would depend on a number of factors. Newborns often get oral thrush as immunity is poor, a 1 year old will be more robust.

You can minimise exposure by timing your breast feeding (if this is possible) when there are the lowest levels of drug in the system - so just before a dose is due.


----------

